# Band Lubrication



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello All,

How many of you lubricate your slingshot bands.

I lubricate mine regularly with pure Glycerine , let the Glycerine "sit" for a while then wipe the excess off , I find that my bands last longer when I do this.

Just make sure that your "tie off's" are VERY secure if you do this.

Another tip that I can offer is that if your tubes have a small internal diameter and will not easily fit on to your wire frame , slide a solid mandrel into the inside of the tubing , roll the tubing back on itself along the mandrel , remove the mandrel , the tubing can now be rolled on to an oversized wire frame much easier , and usually without damage.

Cheers.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using formula 303 rubber protectant and it seems to do a good job.

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had to think about this a bit and do some looking around. Latex=plant product, Most glycerin=plant product. So I guess that it might be "feeding" the latex. if an interaction is happening at all. Dunno. Heat. finger oils and UV degrade latex for a fact. Most Armor all kind of products protect against these. I look forward to your observations and conclusions on this Issue.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I enjoy using talc I make from soapstone I have on hand.

Is it a lubricant. A dry lubricant. I believe I am getting extra life from the bands when I use it. "I believe"; are the key words.


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Rayshot said:


> I enjoy using talc I make from soapstone I have on hand.
> 
> Is it a lubricant. A dry lubricant. I believe I am getting extra life from the bands when I use it. "I believe"; are the key words.


Hello Rayshot,

Talc is a fine rubber lubricant , I have also used it on occasion , it works.

Dunno which makes the more mess when applying though 

Cheers.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZS1 said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy using talc I make from soapstone I have on hand.
> ...


I know what you mean. I use mine out doors so no problem with the mess. I don't know if the other lubricant can stain clothing but that is why I like talc, natural and doesn't affect other things except your lungs if you inhale the stuff.


----------

